# sony vegas pro 8 clip rejoining



## darren300 (Jul 15, 2009)

iv just made a video but i want to add an efect to a large portion of it but there is a lot of different clips in the section i was just wondering how can i join the clips together ? or can i add an efect to them all with out rejoining them


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you can't apply an effect to multiple clips grouped (select them by holding shift key then R click and choose group>make new group - or something similar - I no longer have Vegas on my comp here):
select the clips you want to have effect on and export them as a single DV clip so there won't be multiple compressions then import it back in and apply the effect - make sure that if you do this the clips are how you want them though you can still split it up after applying the effect.


----------



## darren300 (Jul 15, 2009)

k thanks m8 il try to figure ut what ur saying coz im a bit


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

to simplify it a bit - make a movie using just the clips you want joined and export it in DV format - this will use little or no compression and so retain quality - then bring it in and apply the effects wanted and add your other clips to it to make your final movie


----------

